
Show HN: 18 year-old and HS XCTF team built a free app for shareable stopwatches - dcgoss
https://synchrostopwatch.com
======
dcgoss
Hey HN! My name is Derek, and this is my project.

Over my years running varsity XC & track in HS, myself and others on my team
took a lot of splits during workouts and races. It was always such a hassle to
take splits without a convenient way to save, search, and share them with each
other besides taking pictures or writing them out on paper. To solve this
problem, I worked with my team as well as local athletes and coaches to
develop Synchro: a free pro stopwatch app for people who take splits. Synchro
Pro removes the ads and enables you to have an unlimited number of
simultaneously running stopwatches (free limit is 2) and saved stopwatches in
the "Archive" tab (free limit is 5).

It launched yesterday on the App Store, and I'd love for you to try it and let
me know what you think!

